# Atheism Quotes



## Newt2 (Mar 23, 2021)

“Atheism is a non-prophet organization.”
― George Carlin


----------



## WaltL1 (Mar 23, 2021)

I can still remember the 7 words you cant say on TV like it was yesterday.
Of course now you can say them all


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 23, 2021)

Here. I’ll give y’all one. Just cause this is brought up a lot.


----------



## SemperFiDawg (Mar 23, 2021)

kmckinnie said:


> Here. I’ll give y’all one. Just cause this is brought up a lot. View attachment 1073614



.  I realize it's all the rage now, but I don't get how stating the obvious and pasting it on an awe-inspiring background somehow strikes people these days as profound.






It just doesn't do anything for me.  Maybe I'm missing something.  Y'all have a good one.


----------



## Newt2 (Mar 24, 2021)

“We can judge our progress by the courage of our questions and the depth of our answers, our willingness to embrace what is true rather than what feels good.”
― Carl Sagan 

"...our willingness to embrace what is true rather than what feels good" Where have I experienced that recently?


----------



## gemcgrew (Mar 25, 2021)

One of my favorites...

"All inductive arguments in the last resort reduce themselves to the following form: "If this is true, that is true: now that is true, therefore this is true." This argument is, of course, formally fallacious. Suppose I were to say: "If bread is a stone and stones are nourishing, then this bread will nourish me; now this bread does nourish me; therefore it is a stone, and stones are nourishing." If I were to advance such an argument, I should certainly be thought foolish, yet it would not be fundamentally different from the argument upon which all scientific laws are based." ~ Bertrand Russell


----------



## Newt2 (Mar 27, 2021)

“With or without religion, good people can behave well and bad people can do evil; but for good people to do evil - that takes religion.”
― Steven Weinberg


----------



## Baroque Brass (Mar 28, 2021)

“You cannot reason a man out of beliefs he did not use reason to obtain”. 

I don't know who said it, I just read it somewhere.


----------



## Spotlite (Mar 28, 2021)

I like this one because it can be valid for all 3 - AAA.

“That which can be asserted without evidence, can be dismissed without evidence.” Christopher Hitchens


----------



## Israel (Mar 29, 2021)

"If God don't exist, don't worry, you'll never know if anything ever has or hain't. And don' gimme any of dat jibber jabber 'bout "I think therefore I am"...lemme hit you wid dis unthinkin' rock...and you tell me whether you think it is. An if'n I hit you hard enough wid it to stop yer thinking...you think this rock jus' gunna disappear?
Ya wanna do a 'speriment?"

Benjamin "Crud" Bathcoate

Partners At the Great Divide


----------



## bullethead (Mar 30, 2021)

"You can safely assume you've created God in your own image when it turns out that God hates all the same people you do."
Anne Lamott ~ former Atheist


----------



## The Original Rooster (Mar 30, 2021)

Newt2 said:


> “With or without religion, good people can behave well and bad people can do evil; but for good people to do evil - that takes religion.”
> ― Steven Weinberg


Good people don't need religion to do evil. They have brains filled with every carnal emotion just like everyone else, religious or not.
Also, that quote needs some context as it's part of a longer quote about how people allowed slavery. The full quote is:
Frederick Douglass told in his _Narrative_ how his condition as a slave became worse when his master underwent a religious conversion that allowed him to justify slavery as the punishment of the children of Ham. Mark Twain described his mother as a genuinely good person, whose soft heart pitied even Satan, but who did not doubt the legitimacy of slavery, because in years of living in antebellum Missouri she had never heard any sermon opposing slavery, but only countless sermons preaching that slavery was God's will. With or without religion, good people can behave well and bad people can do evil; but for good people to do evil—that takes religion.


----------



## twoheartedale (Mar 30, 2021)

https://forum.gon.com/threads/athiest-memes-each-one-its-own-op-its-own-discussion.764043/


----------



## Newt2 (Mar 30, 2021)

@RoosterTodd  I simply relayed the single line post I saw. This raises a question though, was slavery considered "evil" during that time period or just now considered evil in today's mindset?


----------



## The Original Rooster (Mar 30, 2021)

Newt2 said:


> @RoosterTodd  I simply relayed the single line post I saw. This raises a question though, was slavery considered "evil" during that time period or just now considered evil in today's mindset?


The answers to that are complicated on many levels but at the most basic level at that time, some recognized it as an evil institution and of course, some did not. Today, most countries recognize slavery as evil but chattel slavery still exists in some parts of Africa. 
We can't kid ourselves though, forms of slavery still exists in the world but it's whitewashed by calling it another name. The "Kafala" system in Lebanon is a good example.


----------



## SemperFiDawg (Mar 30, 2021)

Spotlite said:


> I like this one because it can be valid for all 3 - AAA.
> 
> “That which can be asserted without evidence, can be dismissed without evidence.” Christopher Hitchens



The absurdity of this one obviously never struck the author nor the people who foist it up as a profound proverb.  The author used it to summarily dismiss the theistic experience of billions of people stretched across the millenia of time to support what he KNOWS is the rational impossibility of proving a negative.   That, that is the absurdity that perhaps the world's most admired Atheist had to stoop to: experience isn't evidence.   Think about that for a minute.  There's no other aspect of the entire life experience we would make this silly assertion about.  I find this quote both concise and precise and encapsulates all of humanity regardless of their beliefs.



> *There is a principle which is a bar against all information, which is proof against all arguments and which cannot fail to keep a man in everlasting ignorance—that principle is contempt prior to investigation. —Herbert Spencer *


----------



## Newt2 (Apr 22, 2021)

“Religion has actually convinced people that there's an invisible man living in the sky who watches everything you do, every minute of every day. And the invisible man has a special list of ten things he does not want you to do. And if you do any of these ten things, he has a special place, full of fire and smoke and burning and torture and anguish, where he will send you to live and suffer and burn and choke and scream and cry forever and ever 'til the end of time!

But He loves you. He loves you, and He needs money! He always needs money! He's all-powerful, all-perfect, all-knowing, and all-wise, somehow just can't handle money!”
― George Carlin


----------



## Israel (Apr 23, 2021)

"What could be the more proper response than mercy to what often argues quite convincingly it is neither a creation of intelligent design nor Designer? Mercy is always beyond man's reason. Some just haven't tasted its unreasonable excesses.
Be kind to what opposes itself, even as you might coming upon an animal chewing its leg off to escape a trap. Get used to being bitten. You will live. Because your Lord does."


St. Pugnatious d'Umbriago, "Partners At The Great Divide" from his last sermon before departing to become a lunch counter worker at school.


----------



## Twelvepoint (Apr 24, 2021)

SemperFiDawg said:


> .  I realize it's all the rage now, but I don't get how stating the obvious and pasting it on an awe-inspiring background somehow strikes people these days as profound.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Always handy to use an aphorism to sum up a large and complex topic! I hate when I see this type of thing on Facebook.


----------

